# Vermeer Chipper forward hydro feed not working



## Barry Stumps

Hello guys, I have a 2004 1000 bc xl vermeer chipper. I had a part put in during the summer for the same thing that cost close to $1000. The rpm is at 2800 and still not working in forward, I reverse the yellow and red wires by the fuel tank and the forward works and the reverse still doesn't. The auto rpm doesn't work when reversed and there is no back out in case of an emergency. Is there a way I can check for other possible issues without driving 2 hrs each way and spending another $1000. Is there anyone out there that knows these things. I am really far behind and time is important. Thanks in advance Barry


----------



## tomtrees58

call vermeer tom trees


----------



## lone wolf

yep and ask if you can override it for work till the part gets there


----------



## rob b

Ive seen everyone in the company i work for have that problem. It will never go away you have to hot wire it. The engagment switches all go bad to .


----------



## Barry Stumps

I called Veremeer and they said it could be 3 things, He said I would need special equipment to check it and would not be able to do it from home. If I hot wired it would it take away the reverse and the auto feed rpm delay? The way it is right now it will kill it if I put too much wood in it?


----------



## rob b

All the sensors are a little tempermental. Reverse will still work but the delay might not. The joys of technology. If you know someone good with electronics they might be able to help you.


----------



## treeclimber101

Your autofeed is solidstate you cannot do anything to fix that without one changing the tact or two completely bypassing the system all together , does that machine have the manual autofeed shut off switch ? I have two 1230 s with the switch if you choose not to use your autofeed , but the way it sounds now your almost completely screwed as painful as it is you may have to go to Vermeer ...The problem is in your tact..


----------



## BakerTREE

if not your smart feed box or your tact...it might be super simple. It might just be the little solenoids on your feed bar control (the bolt on panel on top just to the front of the reverse/forward/neutral feed bar) check to see if they are popping in and out okay. Use a file/screwdriver to pop it out...if thats the case..spray it down with some wd40 then oil them a bit. This is the simple fix and I may be insulting you for suggesting it -- but if you havent checked it out and this is the case...thats great! Good luck!


----------



## lone wolf

on my bandit it can be hotwired and it will run manuely as far as them telling you they have to look at it$$$$$$$ maybe call a different tech tell him you need it for work and find out how to hot wire it was only 2 wires on my bandit.is the autofeed in the tach on your machine?


----------



## Barry Stumps

Thanks Guys, I will try the above checks. I had no idea about the simple check so thanks for the tips. Barry


----------

